# Let me reintroduce myself



## jusgus (May 7, 2010)

You all know me as jusgus but my name is Justin. I am the husband of Erica she is also a member of this site she is a wonderful person and she loves her mice to death. When she joined this site she was really excited about the site along with the great members that are a part of this site. So naturally I had to join to see what all the hype was about and I must say I am not dissapointed by what I found. I found a great group of people with the same interest in mice as well as helping others new in there new venture. Its always nice to see people passionate about there animals mine just happen to be a little different I am passionate about my reptiles, tarantulas, and my African soft furred rats. I currently work at Mcdonalds and I am an administrator on a new but very active reptile forum where we always welcome new people but at the same time we don't take any bull crap off of anyone. I also host a radio show on blogtalk radio wth my good friend Wes.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very busy person :welcomeany


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you.....again    
xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome! (again  )


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hiya and welcome to the forum, everyone one here is lovely your have hours of fun!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

What's your wife's username?


----------



## jusgus (May 7, 2010)

My wifes username is Erica.


----------



## jusgus (May 7, 2010)

SarahC said:


> very busy person :welcomeany


Lol yeah pretty busy I'm also in the process of creating my own forum.


----------

